# Is a exhaust fan required in a residential laundry room?



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

I imagine this requirement would be building code. Today I ran into this and am curious about this requirement. Not a hardcore resi guy so have some to learn about it.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

That would be a local building code, not an electrical issue.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Never heard of that being required and Long Island has strange people running things.. :laughing:


----------



## BryanMD (Dec 31, 2007)

west coast energy codes? introducing add'l heat load crap like that.
if it isn't required it's probably a good idea anyway


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

It is a requirement in Ontario AFAIK.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

You could install a recessed light with built-in exhaust fans. Those things are sharp!

Haven't done one yet but I have one coming up so I'll take a few pictures.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Just trying to figure out if this is a wives tale in Eastern WA or the real deal...


----------



## Amish Electrician (Jan 2, 2010)

I believe it's in the 'mechanical code.' A laundry room requires ventilation - which can be a window or a fan.


----------



## waco (Dec 10, 2007)

I agree with 480sparky. Probably local. Thinking about it, I think our local codes require some sort of ventilation in laundry rooms, either a window or a fan.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Found a document distributed in Western WA:

http://www.ci.edmonds.wa.us/Public_Handouts/Building_handouts/B26-Energy.pdf

If that's a state wide building code, sure sounds like it is required.


----------



## BEAMEUP (Sep 19, 2008)

nitro71 said:


> I imagine this requirement would be building code. Today I ran into this and am curious about this requirement. Not a hardcore resi guy so have some to learn about it.


Yup, you need a fan in the laundry room of a residence in Wa state. Building code.


----------



## Amish Electrician (Jan 2, 2010)

I've done some digging ....

Yes, it's the "Mechanical Code" that applies here. There are no specific regulations regarding 'laundry rooms.'

Section 401 addresses ventilation, and it requires every 'occupied space' to be ventilated. This can be by window, doors ("natural"), or fans ("mechanical"). Only a few sections later is there a specific requirement for the direct venting of the dryer exhaust.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*exhaust fan*



nitro71 said:


> Just trying to figure out if this is a wives tale in Eastern WA or the real deal...


I heard two female electricians talking about that...but I don't know if they were married.


----------



## r_merc (Jul 5, 2008)

Amish Electrician said:


> I believe it's in the 'mechanical code.' A laundry room requires ventilation - which can be a window or a fan.


I believe this to be accurate. Bathrooms and laundry areas have to be ventilated and that can be by the use of an operable window or by mechanical means.

Rick


----------



## codeone (Sep 15, 2008)

Amish Electrician said:


> I believe it's in the 'mechanical code.' A laundry room requires ventilation - which can be a window or a fan.


 mechanical code requires ventilation not exhaust, the dryer takes air out of the room needs to draw air from somewhere, this would be if its considered a confined space, also if it was a gas fired dryer.


----------



## BEAMEUP (Sep 19, 2008)

WASHINGTON STATE 
VENTILATION AND INDOOR AIR QUALITY CODE 
(2006 EDITION)​CHAPTER 51-13 


*302.2.1 Source Specific Ventilation: *Source specific exhaust ventilation is required in each kitchen, bathroom, water closet, laundry room, indoor swimming pool, spa, and other rooms where excess water vapor or cooking odor is produced.


----------



## jbrookers (Dec 7, 2008)

Whenever we've installed bathroom fans in laundry rooms here people have absolutely loved them. Its not required in Atlanta through.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

jbrookers said:


> Whenever we've installed bathroom fans in laundry rooms here people have absolutely loved them. Its not required in Atlanta through.


Ok what did they love about them? Maybe I'm missing something. I cant think of any advantage to having one there. Ive never noticed any moisture problems in laundry rooms here. Just asking.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

jwjrw said:


> Ok what did they love about them? Maybe I'm missing something. I cant think of any advantage to having one there. Ive never noticed any moisture problems in laundry rooms here. Just asking.


Maybe folks in Atlanta are easily amused? :laughing:


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> Ok what did they love about them? Maybe I'm missing something. I cant think of any advantage to having one there. Ive never noticed any moisture problems in laundry rooms here. Just asking.


It's pretty common to have a lot of moisture in laundry rooms.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Rudeboy said:


> It's pretty common to have a lot of moisture in laundry rooms.


 
I have never heard of that where I live and work or noticed any moisture problems. Guess it could be due to climate or global warming:laughing:!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Rudeboy said:


> It's pretty common to have a lot of moisture in laundry rooms.


 
Well, I don't know about _your_ laundry room, but in mine, the washer only runs with the door closed, so no water gets out. They dryer, well, it has a duct that goes outside and the moisture is dumped outside my house.

So I'd say you've got a plumbing problem at your place.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

I don't own a laundry room. I have an apartment and use a laundromat so obviously I have no experience with this whatsoever. 

I guess you guys only have cold water at your houses. 
:thumbup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Rudeboy said:


> .........I guess you guys only have cold water at your houses.
> :thumbup:


No, I got me one of them fancy city-slicker 'hot water heaters' thingamabobs.

But my washer still won't run with the door open, no matter what the temperature of the water is. And my dryer still is ducted outside.:whistling2:


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

480sparky said:


> No, I got me one of them fancy city-slicker 'hot water heaters' thingamabobs.
> 
> But my washer still won't run with the door open, no matter what the temperature of the water is. And my dryer still is ducted outside.:whistling2:


Even with the door closed, you'll have some moisture in the air. That's where the fart-fan comes into play.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

480sparky said:


> No, I got me one of them fancy city-slicker 'hot water heaters' thingamabobs.
> 
> But my washer still won't run with the door open, no matter what the temperature of the water is. And my dryer still is ducted outside.:whistling2:


My washer wont wash unless I ask her real nice.:thumbup:
She only runs when I ask for my change back :laughing:!


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

You guys probably have top loaders anyway so your opinions on this are worthless.
:laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Rudeboy said:


> Even with the door closed, you'll have some moisture in the air. That's where the fart-fan comes into play.


*All *the air in my house has moisture in it. 

I just don't seem to have any more in my laundry room than any other room in the house, save for the bathroom after taking a shower.












Rudeboy said:


> You guys probably have top loaders anyway so your opinions on this are worthless.
> :laughing:


Wrong-0, Bucky. I got me one of them there fancy city-slicker *front *loaders.

You like apples? Whattaya think of _them_ apples?


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Rudeboy said:


> You guys probably have top loaders anyway so your opinions on this are worthless.
> :laughing:


I may be worthless but MY OPINIONS are priceless.......:thumbup:
Im not saying you are wrong about possible moisture in a laundry room but here where I am Ive never heard or seen a moisture problem due to washer dryer. No one here has fans in there. 
Makes we want to go buy a moisture meter and see what it says, Im curious now.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

jwjrw said:


> .......Makes we want to go buy a moisture meter and see what it says, Im curious now.


I need to do a couple loads myself tonight. I'll get mine out and give y'all a report.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

480sparky said:


> *All *the air in my house has moisture in it.
> 
> I just don't seem to have any more in my laundry room than any other room in the house, save for the bathroom after taking a shower.
> 
> ...


 
But do you have a "Washer" to run it for ya like I do?:laughing:


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

480sparky said:


> *All *the air in my house has moisture in it.
> 
> I just don't seem to have any more in my laundry room than any other room in the house, save for the bathroom after taking a shower.
> 
> ...


:thumbup: and surprised. Didn't know those were available where you live. Was thinking only europe, new york, and california... you know, civilizations.
:laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Rudeboy said:


> :thumbup: and surprised. Didn't know those were available where you live. Was thinking only europe, new york, and california... you know, civilizations.
> :laughing:


 
Typical left-coaster.......... thinks you're the cradle of humanity.:whistling2:


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

For the record, I've installed ventilation fans in a lot of laundry rooms, even in ones with windows. If it has an F on the prints, I'm putting a fan in. I'm not sure about this, but in ca I think it's required if there is no window. An hvac guy would know this info.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Typical left-coaster.......... thinks you're the cradle of humanity.:whistling2:


After-all, we do own the world.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

OK, laundry is done.

Before I started the washer, RH was 33.8.
When I started the second load, it was 32.0
When I put the second load in the dryer, it dropped to 31.7.

Now, to be fair, I had also taken a shower and cooked supper. But my laundry pair seemed to suck the moisture right out of the air. _Until_................ I heard the dryer ding when the second load when I was done. I went to the laundry room and I walked right onto a _Jurrasic Park_ set.










But the RH was still only 31.7.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

480sparky said:


> OK, laundry is done.
> 
> Before I started the washer, RH was 33.8.
> When I started the second load, it was 32.0
> ...


 
So you are saying it actually got drier in the laundry room?
And I thought moisture was common in laundry rooms.....:laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

jwjrw said:


> So you are saying it actually got drier in the laundry room?
> And I thought moisture was common in laundry rooms.....:laughing:


According to the meter, yes. And, as I said, I took a shower and cooked dinner. Now, to be totally fair, a sampling of one does not make a scientific poll.

But I will check it in a couple hours and see if, for some strange reason, it comes back up.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

480sparky said:


> OK, laundry is done.
> 
> Before I started the washer, RH was 33.8.
> When I started the second load, it was 32.0
> ...


That's one creepy looking forest !


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

That is the exact opposite of what i thought would have happened. So as it stands, I stand corrected.

And you cooked "supper"? Who are you, Archie Bunker?
:laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Rudeboy said:


> That is the exact opposite of what i thought would have happened. So as it stands, I stand corrected.
> 
> And you cooked "supper"? Who are you, Archie Bunker?
> :laughing:


Archie Bunker never cooked. That's what Edith was for.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Archie Bunker never cooked. That's what Edith was for.


Again I stand corrected. 
Who are you Edith Bunker?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Rudeboy said:


> Again I stand corrected.
> Who are you Edith Bunker?


Edith Bunker is a fictional television show character.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Hey Ken what type of meter are you using?


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Edith Bunker is a fictional television show character.


Thanks for the phenomenal knowledge.
:thumbup:


----------



## codeone (Sep 15, 2008)

480sparky said:


> No, I got me one of them fancy city-slicker 'hot water heaters' thingamabobs.


 Didnt know you had to heat Hot Water!:laughing::laughing:

Does that mean you burn the H--l out of it?:laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

codeone said:


> Didnt know you had to heat Hot Water!:laughing::laughing:
> 
> Does that mean you burn the H--l out of it?:laughing:


Well, gosh durn it, that's what the feller who installed the contraption called it. A Hot Water Heater. 

I axed 'im why I would need to heat water that's already hot, and he just stood there with that deer-in-the-headlights look.

I just figger it's some fancy city-slicker talk.


----------



## codeone (Sep 15, 2008)

Hand it to them city-slickers to look like:blink:!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

codeone said:


> Hand it to them city-slickers to look like:blink:!


 
'Specially when they get all gussied up in their Sunday-go-to-church duds.


----------



## LBT CONSTRUCTION (Jan 9, 2010)

Wouldnt the moisture content in the laundry room be porportionat to the wife/ girlfriends panty moisture content from doing the laundry. You know how they love doing the laundry, expescialy the spin cycle.:laughing:


----------

